# Scheibenbremsen am BMX?



## Thorbs (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo leute hab heute jemanden gesehen mit Scheibenbremsen am BMX sagt mal was haltet ihr davon?
Lg
Thorben


----------



## hardtail rider (11. Juni 2008)

hatte brian lopes auch mal aber halt am race bmx... denke das es an nem bmx sinnlos is scheibe stört nur im park (für die leute die grinden9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (11. Juni 2008)

und stört die Optik...
ich hoffe das BMX sah nicht so aus







Wie denkt ihr über Fahrradständer am BMX?


----------



## arseburn (11. Juni 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Wie denkt ihr über Fahrradständer am BMX?



Find ich ziemlich geil


----------



## Son (11. Juni 2008)

ich bau mir jetzt nen dynamo ans bmx


----------



## RISE (11. Juni 2008)

Bringt nichts, hydraulische schmaddern eh alles voll. Ist nutzlos, da Leute entweder gar keine Bremse mehr fahren oder ihre einstellen können.

closed.


----------

